# Malachite Green



## rlrhino (May 28, 2012)

Today I was dosing my tank with Seachem's Paraguard when I spilled some on my hand. It not only stained my carpet but my hand burned a little bit where the medication dripped down... One of the ingredients of paraguard is malachite green, and when I looked it up, I found it was a carcinogen?! Anyone have any info on whether or not this medication is unsafe if it touches your skin? Also if you guys have any experiences with paraguard, feel free to share them, especially regarding ich!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

OK this is what I got.It's considered a carcinogen as it was tested(being fed to rats) in that it caused trouble for them(don't eat it).It is banned in use for food fish widely across the world but still accepted as a med.
Sodium sulfide is said to remove the staining of it from clothes and skin.Sodium sulfide will most commonly be found as the active ingredient in over the counter ingrown toe nail medications.Sodium sulfide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Malachite green - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Hope this helps.
I use kordon rid ich plus which is malachite green and formulin.They work better together than seperately(synergistics).


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

Removing Malachite Green stains works with Lava hand soap. I do it often. Most dyes can be removed with Lava Hand soap. Hydrogen Peroxide removes some dyes easily but test the surface, it does bleach some colors.

Charles H


----------



## rlrhino (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! Makes me feel better


----------

